# 21 Rescue Ratties In need of loving forever homes! Transport to MN this weekend!



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Star's Rat Rescue recently had someone surrender 2 females. We do not know anything about these girls as they where left at our door step. We have had both girls for a little over 1 week now and they have huge belly's! Which means we are going to have LOTS of ratties in need of loving forever homes! And we also have MANY wonderful and very friendly males currently for adoption! 

I will be updating this post with more pictures and let everyone know when the babies have arrived! Kiwi is a very friendly girl and so is her buddy (not sure if they are sisters are not) Pearl. 

Any and ALL help is very greatly appreciated rather you are interested in Adopting, Fostering, or Donating! We are in need of 2 main items listed below but can always use mostly anything like water bottles, blankets, igloos, etc.


*Chew toys (Really need chew toys for all the babies to come)*
*Carefresh for pregnant momma's*


If you would like to help out feel free to post here or contact us at [email protected] you can also visit www.starsratrescue.com

Kiwi








Kiwi's belly










And Pearl! 








Pearl's belly


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: 2 Pregnant females at Star's Rat Rescue..With Pics!!*

All the babies and both mommas are doing wonderful, the babies are getting so big and it looks like we will have lots of Dumbos. More pictures added!! The babies all have their eyes open now and all still in need of forever homes! Today is day 16 and day 15!!

Pearl's babies at 16 days old!!
http://s325.photobucket.com/albums/k384/Starsratrescue/Pearl/

Kiwi and her babies at 15 days old!
http://s325.photobucket.com/albums/k384/Starsratrescue/Kiwi and her babies/


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: 2 Pregnant females at Star's Rat Rescue..With Pics!!*

Thank you very much Ema-leigh! Lots more pictures added to the photo bucket link and all babies still in need of loving forever homes!


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

We have transport to MN on March 28th and again on April 16th! We also have transport to KS as well as CO! If you are further feel free to ask about transportation as you never know what we may be able to work out!


----------



## Sunshine618 (Mar 24, 2010)

I also wished I lived closer. I currently do not have rats. My Hairless girls past on 2 yrs ago, 1 1/2 months apart. I miss ratties so much! I am unable to drive so the most available option to me is PETSTORE. They have 2 full tanks of mixed sex, black & whites. I keep holding myself back, but I am about to burst. I live in Illinois near Vandalia. If there is there is any possible hope, I would take a pair in a heart beat. :-X


----------

